# Nvidia card owners, turn up digital vibrance for more colors



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

The Digital Vibrance option really helps with color reproduction onscreen especially since i'm using a TN LCD panel, the default colors even with adjusting the onboard display settings aren't as vibrant as they could be for my samsung lcd

Without Digital Vibrance



With Digital Vibrance



Windows

1. Right click an empty area on the dekstop and select Nvidia Control Panel

2. Crank the slider up a few notches to whatever catches your eye the best

ATi video cards also have a similar option in the video card properties area but its named something else, they both do the same thing though i believe


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool, I turned mine up by 9% and it looks better. Thanks.

Actually, 19% is good.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Toscy said:


> Cool, I turned mine up by 9% and it looks better. Thanks.
> 
> Actually, 19% is good.


what kind of monitor you got?

mine is almost black and white if i don't turn it up at all so i'm at 50-60% lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Uhm, all I know is that it's a cheap Daewoo 17" LCD. :stu 

I've messed about with the display settings on here way too often, I wish there was some way I could just reset it to default. I've got mine on 25% now.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Toscy said:


> Uhm, all I know is that it's a cheap Daewoo 17" LCD. :stu
> 
> I've messed about with the display settings on here way too often, I wish there was some way I could just reset it to default. I've got mine on 25% now.


k, the widescreen lcd's aren't as big as they might seem, I know my cousin has a non widescreen 19 inch lcd and its pretty decent size compared to mine..mines bigger but i think his height wise is about the same

i used to be at 25% to....the colours are addicting i find myself slowly wanting to increase them more and more


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I played with this for a few minutes. First I went from 0-100 and could tell a difference. Wasnt huge, but the colors were more vibrant. I have it now at 30 and it seems to be great. Thanks for the tip!


----------

